# Plastic over eyes



## slowbro (Aug 13, 2012)

I've noticed that a lot of japanese fursuitters put plastic over their eyes to create a more realistic feel to toony eyes

does anyone know how exactly they do it, or where they even get the plastic from?

example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip08JT6iUR0


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 13, 2012)

The cornea is usually cut out and a piece of mesh glued in place. The mesh people use differs though so I can't say exactly what people used without seeing the mask in person.


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you mean the clear plastic domes?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh, I think I misunderstood. I thought you meant how do they see through the plastic eyes. Or do you mean what TealMoon was asking?


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm making a suit with eyes like that, I'm using clear vinyl for the domes over mine. They sell it at joanns, I'm going to pick some up tomorrow to experiment with.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 13, 2012)

WestWindHowling said:


> I'm making a suit with eyes like that, I'm using clear vinyl for the domes over mine. They sell it at joanns, I'm going to pick some up tomorrow to experiment with.



ooh that sounds much easier than using hard plastic


----------



## Viridis (Aug 13, 2012)

If you're trying to get a round eye, rather than a flat one, I've heard that plastic bowls work quite well, if you're willing to saw through one to get the desired shape.  You can usually pick them up at any dollar store.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I read it somewhere on the fursuit making livejournal account. Someone said they used a clear table cloth but they were saying that clear vinyl from the fabric store would work too. I can't wait to try it out, I love suits with eyes like that =P


----------



## mirepoix (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh!  I think I have a lead on this:  http://e621.net/pool/show/1323

This is a fursuit making tutorial that's entirely in japanese, but there are a lot of good diagrams that you may be able to glean some information from.  It talks about how the artist made the eyes:  It looks like he found some sort of plastic that can be stretched and domed through heat.  I don't know any thing about vacuum-forming things, but through google I found PETG plastic.  Looks like you can only buy it in huge amounts, however.  Do you have a plastics store, like TAP plastics where you live?  They might be able to help if you ask what plastics can be shaped by heat.  Or you could just trial and error stick different things in a pot of boiling water and see what works, haha.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Oh!  I think I have a lead on this:  http://e621.net/pool/show/1323
> 
> This is a fursuit making tutorial that's entirely in japanese, but there are a lot of good diagrams that you may be able to glean some information from.  It talks about how the artist made the eyes:  It looks like he found some sort of plastic that can be stretched and domed through heat.  I don't know any thing about vacuum-forming things, but through google I found PETG plastic.  Looks like you can only buy it in huge amounts, however.  Do you have a plastics store, like TAP plastics where you live?  They might be able to help if you ask what plastics can be shaped by heat.  Or you could just trial and error stick different things in a pot of boiling water and see what works, haha.



thanks for the link!

my friend has connections to someone with a vacuum-forming machine thing, so i'll definantly consult him if the vinyl doesn't work out

i wonder if there's any was to shape the vinyl...


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 14, 2012)

It's not exactly restricted to Japan, and they use a heat-flexible plastic afaik, which can be a pain to shape (noted how the eye covers aren't totally rounded), but it gets desired results. 

As for the follow-me eye effect, there was a tutorial for that which involved a margarine bucket and some PVC but I can't think of where it would be. Here's a similar one


----------

